# 2011 Synapse 3 or Super Six 3



## OneBadDad (Jan 13, 2007)

So I'm ready to upgrade from a 2006 Specialized Allez. I like it's geometry ok but I am ready for a carbon bike for longer rides in the 50 to 100 mile range. So I am seriously looking at a Synapse 3 for it's upright ride as well as road damping characteristics. When I have gone to the bike shop to test ride one it felt comfortable but it also seemed to have a very muted almost a dead feel. Then I jumped on a Super Six 3 and it gelt very responsive, comfortable and I could feel enough of the road as I am used to. My question is I want a comfortable ride to do long 50 to 100 mile rides this year and I want to feel beat up as little as possible at the end.I have no desire to race but I defenatly don't want a slow ride either. Should i shy away of the feel of the Synapse or plan on getting use to it since it fits comfortably and is suited to my type of riding or should I stick with the super six, a ride I am familiar with?

Also what are the drawbacks of a lower modulas of carbon fiber compared to a high modulas as with the Hi-mod frames?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi there. I was in your same position as you coming off a 2004 Specialized Allez myself. I rode three Cannondale bike's! The 1st was the CAAD 10, felt great and I loved it. Only thing it was aluminum. The 2nd bike I rode was the Synapse 4 from 2010 great bike that was very comfortable and seemed great for long rides. The 3rd was my final test ride and it was the Super Six 4. When I got on it I fell in love with it. I knew right then and there it was what I wanted. Loved the SRAM set up it had on it. It felt great on the road. I've had this bike since Oct. 2010 and all I can say it's amazing each time I ride it. It's just keeps getting better! The more I ride it the more I love it. 

HM and SM is weight! HM is lighter! SM is heavier but not by much. I've rode both HM and SM and I couldn't feel any difference. The only drawback is price.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

If, as you say, you want a bike to do 50-100 miles rides and don't want to feel beat up, and you have no desire to race, then the Synapse has your name all over it. It's plenty agile, I don't think you'll find it to be sluggish, it just don't have the same feel as a Super. Switching back and forth you'll notice the Super to be a bit quicker handling, but the Synapse has all the quickness a non-racer will ever need, plus you'll be fresher at the end of the day, and THAT will make you quicker!


----------

